# Cabelas Alcohol?



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it allowed?  I see nothing in the rules about it.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 21, 2006)

If the organisers rules don't mention it then KCBS rules on alcohol 
would most likely apply.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't ask, don't tell! :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

Q with out alcohol that’s just not right……..I am terrified just thinking about it…….That’s worse than Football played on turf under a dome. Or a southern team winning the Lord Stanley’s Cup.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 21, 2006)

:grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 21, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":2770d4u6]Is it allowed?  I see nothing in the rules about it.


use a foamy or a cup and don't get so drunk you make an arse out of youself, and you'll be fine.   :!:[/quote:2770d4u6]
Ah, a seasoned pro' like myself


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 22, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Is it allowed?  I see nothing in the rules about it.



We had alcohol last year, just tried to be discreet with it. Used either plastic cup or put the cans in a coozy or whatever. Wasn't a problem.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 22, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, a seasoned pro' like myself [/quote:d9l7xoa5]
which part?   [/quote:d9l7xoa5]
The cup  :!: 
 #-o Ummm.......


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 23, 2006)

My cup runneth over...see ya there, whoever is coming.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":icykdvdd]Is it allowed?  I see nothing in the rules about it.



We had alcohol last year, just tried to be discreet with it. Used either plastic cup or put the cans in a coozy or whatever. Wasn't a problem.[/quote:icykdvdd]
I'll bring the cups, will you bring something to put in them? 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

That's awfully Warren of you.

 Don't worry, I'll have plenty, plus you can't walk around to other teams without getting offered a beer at just about every site.   :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That's awfully Warren of you.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll have plenty, plus you can't walk around to other teams without getting offered a beer at just about every site.   :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


I'll bring some too  

 
But being Warren, I think we should drink everybody else's first


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Where did this term "coozy" come from? That's what they call them in Tejas too! IT'S C-O-Z-Y!!! One Z!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Where did this term "coozy" come from? That's what they call them in Tejas too! IT'S C-O-Z-Y!!! One Z!!!!


Thats what I thought  
Coozy just doesn't sound right :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 25, 2006)

It's.....COOZY...do a google on coozy there's plenty of pages on the word. Can't find it's origin though.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 25, 2006)

Respectfully Bruce, it is COZY. It comes from the fact that you are wrapping something in a blanket to keep it warm or cold or covered. The Brits put one on their teapots to keep them "COZY" . We put them on out WC tanks to keep them from sweating, and on our toasters to keep them covered. They are all "Cozies." _COOZY"_ is a perversion ,or bastardization of the word created by drunk Tejans.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 25, 2006)

OK, I defer to the expert.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 25, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> OK, I defer to the expert.



_Now_, can you feel my pain Bruce?


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 25, 2006)

I really don't know how you put up with it, my hat is off to you my man.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

As long as it keeps your'e beer cold, who cares what it's called


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> As long as it keeps your'e beer cold, who cares what it's called




AMEN TO THAT!!!!!!!!  :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :bow: 
If I had to put my beer in an old sock with ice cubes in it to keep it cold on a hot summer day, then so be it :grin:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> As long as it keeps your'e beer cold, who cares what it's called



Whatever happened to drinking it before you allow it to get warm?  You guys think you're sipping tea or something?  WTF? :bar:  :bar:  :bar:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :bar:  Now your'e talkin' :grin:


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 25, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey I have a collect and I dont leave enough to get warm in the bottle or the can that`s a crime in itself!!!!


----------

